

Ask HN: Debian 8 or Ubuntu? - riggid

I am going to update one of my servers (linux, apache, mysql, php) in the comming months. Should I use Debian 8 (it will come out this year, right?) or some flavour of Ubuntu?<p>My main goal is: A server that just works and gets security updates. For as long as possible.
======
dassreis
Security updates should be available as readily for Debian.

I think you should use whichever you're most familiar with and most
comfortable using.

------
cogburnd02
Debian. Because less 'WTF!?'-stuff.

~~~
huydotnet
What is the 'WTF-stuff' in Ubuntu? What's wrong with it?

~~~
cogburnd02
Let's start with invasion of your privacy; from gnu.org [1]: "As of October
2012, Ubuntu sends personal data about users' searches [2] to a server
belonging to Canonical, which sends back ads to buy things from Amazon."

More at [3].

I don't know if this problem persists, but it's enough for me to choose a
distro that never did something like this to begin with.

[1] [http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-
distros.html](http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html)

[2] [http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/does-ubuntus-amazon-
lens-...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/does-ubuntus-amazon-lens-break-
eu-law)

[3] [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-
spyware.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html)

~~~
huydotnet
OK. That's all about privacy, right?

The good thing of Ubuntu is it's more stable than the other ones I used
(Puppy, openSUSE,...), the last time I tried, Ubuntu booted ok with my Pentium
3, 128MB RAM, Intel onboard GPU.

The Ubuntu 8.x to 9.x sucks, but for 10.x and upper, it's cool again, at
least, that's a good choice for Linux beginner :D

------
mrmondo
Debian - they test their packages properly and make sensible decisions (most
of the time).

